
My Experience with the Great Firewall of China (2016) - js2
http://blog.zorinaq.com/my-experience-with-the-great-firewall-of-china/
======
js2
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905076)

